# Aero bathing pics



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

well title pretty much explains all 


















































































Hope everyone enjoyed Aeros wierd bathing poses!


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Aww, I love lutinos and Aero is super cute


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Aww how cute! Looks like Aero is starting to love her baths! I remember a post of yours not too long ago with Aero being not so sure of spray baths. LOL!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

DollyGirl said:


> Aww how cute! Looks like Aero is starting to love her baths! I remember a post of yours not too long ago with Aero being not so sure of spray baths. LOL!


yes she hated spray baths not too long ago but shes warmed up to them now


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Have you tried taking her into the shower and just letting her sit up on the curtain rod? I throw a towel over it to make it more walkable, but my fids always tell me whether they'd like a soak or not. If you take them into your hand while you shower and refract a bit a spray onto them, they seem to like it.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Especially with those pretty bathwings, might I add!!!!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

shelagh said:


> Have you tried taking her into the shower and just letting her sit up on the curtain rod? I throw a towel over it to make it more walkable, but my fids always tell me whether they'd like a soak or not. If you take them into your hand while you shower and refract a bit a spray onto them, they seem to like it.


Shelagh thats actually how I bathe Aero most of the time and the reason she loves water now I just didnt get a shower today and thought she looked a bit dusty but thanks!


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Right on  I used to always spray mine, but now I just find it such a joy to have them do their bathwings in my hand whilst in the shower, and I try to pass that along to everyone.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww Aero looks so cute and fluffy


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

shelagh I agree, I love taking a shower with mine they're so funny...Aero has so many cute poses I can't pick my favorite. Fine, they're ALL my favorite! lol


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Finn can only come in the shower with me sometimes because he gets so into baths he falls off my finger and if he is on a flat surface he pretty much lays down on the floor.. he cant control himself in the water.. Maybe one day


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

She is beautiful!! I love the poses!!!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------

